# How many risers (steps?) equal a stair or stairs?



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry to come up with these brain teasers.

In reading 2010 Standards and CBC 11B I find no clarifying definitions for step vs flight  or stair vs stairs.

I do find that handrails required for stairs and a dictionary definition that says "stair" and "stairs" can be used interchangeably.

I also find that changes in elevation in excess of 1/2" may be accomplished by slopes less than 5%, ramps and in some cases steps.

However where a step or steps are used, at what point (number of risers?) is a handrail then required?

Some believe that a single riser equals a stair and therefore requires a handrail, given that the minimum number of risers required to constitute a "flight" is not defined.

As an older user I find that a single step does require assistance.

Discussion please?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 31, 2015)

In Canada, it would depend on the building; large, high occupancy or hazardous buildings require a handrail on stairs that exceed one riser. Smaller buildings such as houses and offices, would require a handrail on any set of stairs with more than 2 risers inside and 3 risers outside.


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2015)

IMO...Commercially, one riser is a stair and handrails apply. There are exceptions for handrails for some single riser stairs asI recall....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2015)

1009.15  Handrails. Stairways shall have handrails on each side and shall comply with Section 1012. Where glass is used to provide the handrail, the handrail shall also comply with Section 2407.

Exceptions:

1.	Handrails for aisle stairs provided in accordance with Section 1028.13.

2.	Stairways within dwelling units and spiral stairways are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.

3.	Decks, patios and walkways that have a single change in elevation where the landing depth on each side of the change of elevation is greater than what is required for a landing do not require handrails.

4.	In Group R-3 occupancies, a change in elevation consisting of a single riser at an entrance or egress door does not require handrails.

5.	Changes in room elevations of three or fewer risers within dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-2 and R-3 do not require handrails.

WALKWAY, PEDESTRIAN. A walkway used exclusively as a pedestrian trafficway.

Is a walkway a corridor or an outdoor sidewalk? If it is indoors we get a handrail on a single riser. Out doors we do not.


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2015)

"Where glass is used to provide the handrail, the handrail shall also comply with Section 2407"

Anyone ever seen a glass handrail? Conarb has probably installed several handcrafted by tibetan monks at great expense...


----------



## Harscher (Aug 31, 2015)

Per the 2015 IBC, a stair is defined as one or more risers (section 202), and a stairway is defined as one or more flights of stairs.  So the single step would be stairway, and all stairways are required to have a handrail(s) (1012).  Hope this helps.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 31, 2015)

Source *Complete Revision History to the 2015 I-Codes: Successful Changes with Public Comments*

  The intent is for the consistent use of the defined terms for ‘stair’ and ‘stairway’ throughout the all the codes. Stair is used

  when talking about individual steps or stepped aisles. Stairway is used when the provisions are applicable to a series of steps, or

  flights and landings between stories. In addition, when terms such as ‘exit access stairway’ and ‘exit access ramp’ follow each other

  in a list, consistently eliminate a couple of words by saying ‘exit access stairway and ramp.’ When the provisions are equally

  appropriate for ramps and stairways, ramps is added.

*Public Hearing Results*



*PART I **–** IBC MEANS OF EGRESS*



*Committee Action: Approved as Submitted*



*Committee Reason: *The proposal revised the use of ‘stair’ and ‘stairway’ throughout the code so that the application matches the

  defined terms. This will clarify when requirements are intended for a change in elevation (i.e., stair) vs. a change in story (i.e.,

  stairway). There was some concern about the style choice to say ‘exit access stairway and ramp’ vs. using the specific defined

  terms ‘exit access stairways and exit access ramps’.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2015)

Harscher, almost there; doesn't Section 202 include 3 words: Stair, stairs and stairway, with a stairway being made up of flights of stairs and stairs being more than two (2) risers with stair by definition being one or more risers?

Stairways then under 504.6 are required to have handrails and per your Committee Action: stair and stairs (being riser components of stairways) and both being vertical  changes are used interchangeably?

Therefore we all appear to agree that per IBC 2015 in commercial applications a single riser "stair" requires a handrail, as does multi-riser "stairs".


----------



## fatboy (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I would agree, that has been our interpretation.........


----------

